# NT Government re-opens the possibility of Croc Hunting



## Megalania (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All

The NT government is revisiting the possibility of safari style croc hunting again. The federal government effectively closed down overseas hunters paying to shoot crocs by banning the export of trophies. However this ban does not cover domestic hunters.

I have started a petition to maintain the ban, which will go to the relevant Territory and Federal ministers; if any one is interested in signing please follow the link below:

 [url]http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/Crochunting/ [/url]

Relevant article  [url]http://www.ntnews.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,7034,19925627%5E13569,00.html [/url]


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

I will certainly be signing, if 'problem' animals need to be culled and I doubt many do then do it humanely and not let rich gun toting morons get their jollies out of it.


----------



## alumba (Jul 30, 2006)

I believe there has to be a cull in place otherwise in 15 to 20 years there won’t be any croc left but I agree letting people go and shoot our animals is wrong especially if the only wound and the croc dies of a long painful death.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

" However this ban does not cover domestic hunters. " It doesn't seem to have anything to do with rich Yanks.


----------



## alumba (Jul 30, 2006)

yes that was a bit harsh so I have edited it sorry bout that.
I think the Aboriginals should do it at least it will give some of them a job and bring money into the community through
skins and meat product ect.


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: RE: NT Government re-opens the possibility of Croc Hunti*



boa said:


> It doesn't seem to have anything to do with rich Yanks.



Hey boa,
I'm a member of an American forum like this one and I've just asked them to join in signing the petition, so play nice.  

Let's face it, global condemnation of this hunt can only be a good thing.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: RE: NT Government re-opens the possibility of Croc Hunti*

I think you might have misread what I said. I was replying to what was said by Alumba and that post has since been edited. I was referring to the fact that it wouldn't in fact be rich Americans who would be shooting them. My use of the term rich Yank should have included ' - ' as it was a quote. 



elapid68 said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't seem to have anything to do with rich Yanks.
> ...


----------



## DanN (Jul 30, 2006)

I havn't heard the whole story but I don't think its that bad. There are lots of pro's to this taking place.


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: NT Government re-opens the possibility of Croc H*

Now I've re read it, I'll just be quiet now


----------



## cris (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: NT Government re-opens the possibility of Croc H*

I think the up side of such safaris greatly outweigh the very slim chance of one getting away wounded, i wont be signing  



> I think the Aboriginals should do it at least it will give some of them a job and bring money into the community through
> skins and meat product ect.


From what ive read they would be the guides and it would be on their land, so they would get a substantial cut of the profit.

I personally would i have no interest in shooting a croc, but i can understand why ppl would want a 4m+ croc in their house, it would look pretty awsome IMO.

As i understand it large crocs are already culled anyway because they often take stock, why pay someone to do it when it can make heaps of money for the local communities?


----------



## martyn_tann (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: NT Government re-opens the possibility of Croc H*

as said before in a few years time were gonna have one serious problem with too many crocs. its already happening in QLD, but there relocating them to the NT. now theve got a problem there too. they stuffed it up from the start i say. i have no problem with control and managment. but unfortunatly because of all the greedy bastards in this world thats probably not going to be sustained for very long. i hope it will but i dout it!. i will sign the partition becuase i don't realy was this to esculate but i agree something substantial has to be done. somehow with safari hunting i have a feling the money won't go to where its needed.
thats my rant for that day lol. thanx guys
l8r
Martyn


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: NT Government re-opens the possibility of Cr*



martyn_tann said:


> as said before in a few years time were gonna have one serious problem with too many crocs. its already happening in QLD



how many is too many? they were here first, were invading their homes not the other way around.

just my opinion.....

Matt


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: NT Government re-opens the possibility o*

There is nothing wrong with sustainable harvesting of these animals.


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*



waruikazi said:


> There is nothing wrong with sustainable harvesting of these animals.



But who's to say what "sustainable" is?? All the Japanese are doing is "sustainable" whale research. (Flame suit now on) :twisted:


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

I agree but in any event if they need culling then cull them but don't make a sport out of it. How anyone can get any enjoyment out of killing another animal is completely beyond me.


----------



## cris (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*



> How anyone can get any enjoyment out of killing another animal is completely beyond me.


enjoying hunting is as natural as enjoying sex.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

Mmm, yes I see the connection, with one at least 2 people have enjoyment and with the other an innocent animal dies.


----------



## cris (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*



> Mmm, yes I see the connection, with one at least 2 people have enjoyment and with the other an innocent animal dies.


It is actually more related to natural human instincts :roll: 
If there is a valid reason for killing the animal there is nothing wrong at all, what makes a valid reason however is up to opinion, some ppl think its fine to kill an animal so it can be used as a decoration thats their own personal decision.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

i think shooting the crocs is wrong but if there causing trouble then they should be removed ( im not saying kill them ) but it is an option
if you re-locate the croc to an area already populated with crocs then there is a high chance of croc fights leading to death and injuries of more then one animal


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

As the poll says, its not the nuisance crocs that will be targeted but the big mature males. It won't be long until these safari's take place in the more remote regions were the crocs pose no risk. 
No one can seriously believe that if this is passed that it will remain at only 25 crocs a year.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

thats a good point


----------



## cris (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

Correct me if im wrong, but isnt a portion of the 600(?) that are killed large ones in remote areas that are feeding on stock?


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

he means the ones no where near humans and live stock


----------



## Magpie (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*



> As the poll says, its not the nuisance crocs that will be targeted but the big mature males



Killing large males won't effect the popluation at all. Smaller males can breed just fine and eat less food


----------



## cris (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*



> he means the ones no where near humans and live stock


What like in a national park? most privatly own land would have livestock on it, even aboriginal land usually has livestock.
I think its very important to have ares set aside but i havnt read or seen anything to make me think that this proposal will lead to new areas being included.
I would be opposed to croc hunting if was done in an area where the croc isnt causing a problem but that isnt the case as far as i know.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

fair enough 
i guess we all have different views on the topic
as for me im stuck in the middle lol


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

A croc shouldn't be killed IMO if it kills the odd stock animal, only if it is a genuine threat to humans.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: : NT Government re-opens the possibili*

there just doin what they do to survive 
if i was a croc and saw the chance to have a good feed i'd take it!!!


----------

